# Getting your dog shaved



## Rinchan (Jan 4, 2011)

My family has a bearded collie, and we get him shaved every six weeks. People can't believe we cut all his hair off. But when he was younger, we tried to keep up with his coat and it would still get matted even after brushing it once a day. And some gross stuff got stuck in it. So we have been getting him groomed ever since. It's nice, because he does not shed at all. But it's it wrong that we shave off all his hair?

Here's a pic.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I know every beardie I've seen in a rescue has been shaved due to matting. I'm not a groomer, but from my perspective as long as he's comfortable it's no problem. Definitely preferable to matting and skin issues. He's very cute, btw, even shaved.


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

it's totally fine to shave him!!! FAR FAR FAR better that he's shaved than he gets matted! It's not at all fair on the dogs when people are vain and want them kept long and hairy but don't care for the long hair and allow it to become matted! Beardies are commonly shaved off short, it doesn't ruin their coat or anything, and they can look like gorgeous teddy bears!!! There's totally nothing at all wrong with shaving them, and I commend you on getting him done so regularly and truely caring for your pups coat properly!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Agreed! Nothing wrong with keeping him short. I know a great groomer in Cinci if you are ever looking for one.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

I prefer them shaved so I can take them to the dog park more often cuz it's easier to wash and dry ^_^ I think your dog looks awesome shaved. I shave my maltipoo and it's unconventional because people usually like maltipoo's fluffy but I wanted him to be light and free cuz he looked kinda heavy and hot, especially during spring/summer


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

I really don't believe that dogs with double coats should be shaved unless their coat is extremely matted. It's bad for their skin, it makes it impossible for them to regulate body temperature anymore, it leaves their skin exposed to the elements (sunburn can become a problem). I can't imagine it's really that comfortable while the coat is regrowing either. How's your dog's coat getting so matted if you brush it everyday?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

HerdersForMe said:


> I really don't believe that dogs with double coats should be shaved unless their coat is extremely matted. It's bad for their skin, it makes it impossible for them to regulate body temperature anymore, it leaves their skin exposed to the elements (sunburn can become a problem). I can't imagine it's really that comfortable while the coat is regrowing either. How's your dog's coat getting so matted if you brush it everyday?


Neither bearded collies or maltese/poodles are doubled coated. Shaving their fur is exactly the same as shaving your own head. And have you ever dealt with a bearded collie's coat when kept long? It's not the same as keeping a double coated dog, like a husky in shape. It's a huge task.

PS, this is an old thread.


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

Bearded collies have a double coat...

http://www.akc.org/breeds/bearded_collie/

but I guess that this discussion is pointless...didn't realize this thread was ancient...


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

HerdersForMe said:


> Bearded collies have a double coat...
> 
> http://www.akc.org/breeds/bearded_collie/
> 
> but I guess that this discussion is pointless...didn't realize this thread was ancient...


Maybe not totally pointless, since others read these threads than just the OP. But again, maybe beardies have a double coat technically, but keeping it long and natural would be MUCH more difficult than other double coated breeds. As I mentioned before, huskies are the usual example of a dog who should not be shaved and I personally think they do not have comparable coat types when it comes to deciding whether or not to shave them. I would call their coat more comparable to that of a shih-tzu (I think they are also double coated) and they are frequently kept in a short "puppy cut" by pet owners without anyone complaining.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Very few show breeders even keep a beardie in full coat once the dog is finished and done in the breed ring. It is a full time job to keep a beardie matt free, and though it is "technically" a double coat, they are nothing like the double coated shorthaired breeds. They do not get the clipper alopecia you see on huskies, chows, shephards, etc. They basically have shih tzu coats, WITH fluffy long undercoat underneath and mixed in with it. It is a bear of a coat to maintain, and IMO its not worth putting a pet thru hours of grooming daily/weekly. Its a pet..let it enjoy life. Cut it to a manageable length for its family to maintain and be happy. There is more to life than dog hair.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

kafkabeetle said:


> Maybe not totally pointless, since others read these threads than just the OP. But again, maybe beardies have a double coat technically, but keeping it long and natural would be MUCH more difficult than other double coated breeds. As I mentioned before, huskies are the usual example of a dog who should not be shaved and I personally think they do not have comparable coat types when it comes to deciding whether or not to shave them. I would call their coat more comparable to that of a shih-tzu (I think they are also double coated) and they are frequently kept in a short "puppy cut" by pet owners without anyone complaining.


shih tzus are single coated, like a poodle, maltese ect. So shaving isnt as damaging as shaving a double coat.

Huskys too have a very unmanagable coat for most owners. just because they dont matt, doesnt mean they are easier. all that under coat gets impacted. which makes it just as uncomfotable to the dog, as a matt could.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Tankstar said:


> shih tzus are single coated, like a poodle, maltese ect. So shaving isnt as damaging as shaving a double coat.
> 
> Huskys too have a very unmanagable coat for most owners. just because they dont matt, doesnt mean they are easier. all that under coat gets impacted. which makes it just as uncomfotable to the dog, as a matt could.


According to the standard I found they DO have a double coat. And to me their fur doesn't feel the same as a maltese or poodle. It's denser.

Regardless, I don't think that the softer double coated dogs (honestly, I don't know the "real" name for it, but shihs and beardies have it) get the same benefits from their coats that northern breeds do, and I also don't think they have the same trouble growing their coats back. Otherwise it wouldn't be so common to have them groomed.

Honestly, the only point I was trying to make was that shaving a beardie and shaving a husky are two very different things with very different affects upon the animal.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I keep Pixie shaved because I don't even feel like brushing her. So no, it's not mean to keep a dog shaved, as long as it's not the middle of winter and you don't put a coat on him when you go out.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

kafkabeetle said:


> According to the standard I found they DO have a double coat. And to me their fur doesn't feel the same as a maltese or poodle. It's denser.
> 
> Regardless, I don't think that the softer double coated dogs (honestly, I don't know the "real" name for it, but shihs and beardies have it) get the same benefits from their coats that northern breeds do, and I also don't think they have the same trouble growing their coats back. Otherwise it wouldn't be so common to have them groomed.
> 
> Honestly, the only point I was trying to make was that shaving a beardie and shaving a husky are two very different things with very different affects upon the animal.


well I would deffiently not compare them to a husky, GSD, collie or any other of the likes of double coated dogs.

Shihtzus are none shedders, (as far as non shedders go) as opposed to a husky.

Their coat is deffiently more like a maltese then a husky.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Tankstar said:


> well I would deffiently not compare them to a husky, GSD, collie or any other of the likes of double coated dogs.
> 
> Shihtzus are none shedders, (as far as non shedders go) as opposed to a husky.
> 
> Their coat is deffiently more like a maltese then a husky.


We're having the same misunderstanding about being double coated that HerdersForMe and I had. Initially I said beardies were not double coated and he was like "but look at the standard!" and I said, well sure, but it's not the same as other double coated dogs. That's really the only reason I brought up shih-tzus being double coated in the first place because they are ALSO nonshedding and double coated, so more comparable to beardies than huskies. (PS: I think beardies might actually shed, but if that is the case I can think of no other comparable breed when it comes to their coat type).

Fortunately I think we are in agreement. My point was also that double-coated non-shedding coats (bearded collies, shih-tzus) are not comparable to double-coated shedding coats (huskies, malamutes, etc).


----------

